# Ricky Rubio and Kevin Martin on the trading block.



## BNJWOLVESFAN (Feb 16, 2016)

Who do you think will be traded out of the two first? Either way its past due for both, I love Ricky Rubio but his shooting is slowing not only us down but him down as well. Could you imagine how many assists he could average if he could just shoot the ball? Then there is Kevin Martin who lost his jump shot all together.

What players would you like the wolves to go after? Maybe picks? Personally I would like Caulderon and a bag of chips for Rubio. I have also been keeping my eye on Kris Dunn but I will get into that later.


Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

BNJWOLVESFAN said:


> Who do you think will be traded out of the two first? Either way its past due for both, I love Ricky Rubio but his shooting is slowing not only us down but him down as well. Could you imagine how many assists he could average if he could just shoot the ball? Then there is Kevin Martin who lost his jump shot all together.
> 
> What players would you like the wolves to go after? Maybe picks? Personally I would like Caulderon and a bag of chips for Rubio. I have also been keeping my eye on Kris Dunn but I will get into that later.
> 
> ...


Kevin will be gone first and I don't think Rubio will be traded unless a significant offer comes along, especially with his contract looking better each year with the rising cap. Hard to trade a guy who can do so many other things so well. His shot is a problem though so if it comes to draft time and they have the chance to take someone like Dunn they'll have to seriously consider it.


----------



## BNJWOLVESFAN (Feb 16, 2016)

This is why I believe Rubio is on the trading block, however I do believe Kevin Martin will get traded before Rubio, even though Rubio is the easier person to trade. I would love for us to get Dunn, his jump shot is suspect but its not like Rubio's, plus the athleticism would be insane between Dunn at the point, Lavine at the shooting guard, and Wiggins at the small forward spot!

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...pg-wolves-ricky-rubio-trade-article-1.2531542


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

BNJWOLVESFAN said:


> This is why I believe Rubio is on the trading block, however I do believe Kevin Martin will get traded before Rubio, even though Rubio is the easier person to trade. I would love for us to get Dunn, his jump shot is suspect but its not like Rubio's, plus the athleticism would be insane between Dunn at the point, Lavine at the shooting guard, and Wiggins at the small forward spot!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...pg-wolves-ricky-rubio-trade-article-1.2531542


The problem I see with a Dunn/Lavine/Wiggins lineup though is a lack of outside shooting. Buddy Hield on the other hand would be an interesting player to take a look at in the draft.


----------



## BNJWOLVESFAN (Feb 16, 2016)

I love Buddy Hield as well!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

BNJWOLVESFAN said:


> . Could you imagine how many assists he could average if he could just shoot the ball?


If Ricky Rubio could shoot the rock at a consistently average to above average clip (finishing and long range bombing alike) - he'd be one of the five best points in the league. He really is that good at so many other aspects of the game (or in the case of his defense - seasons where he's engaged he's that good thanks to his length and hands).


----------

